# Is this foal flaxen?



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

I know this is a wait-and-see question, but I would appreciate thoughts anyway 
Do you think this colour is just foal flaxen?
There seems to be a pinkish patch of skin right at the top of his tail.
He is 5 months old.
He has one tiny speck of white on one back fetlock.
Is there any chance he could be the minimalist tobi ever :lol:?


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is another. It's hard to see the pink skin because its under the white bit.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at that tail! He's cute.. I'll defer to the color experts on the color, though!


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, I thought it was probably flaxen, but actually only today I noticed the skin under part (not all) of his tail is kind of pink. So then I got thinking is that normal? Also his genitals are pink and black, again, maybe thats normal too.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think tobi to be honest. I would expect hind white before I would expect tail white. I think his tail is caused by sabino instead.


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Does sabino cause white in the tail, not related to flaxen?
His mane is dark, no flaxen growing in there.
He has no other white markings, hairs on his body.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino is thought to be the gene that causes white in the tail on its own, yes. What your baby has can be referred to as a "gulastra plume". Lots of really nice examples as adults if you google search it. This is the most common image that I see, and a great example.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Aww!! That baby is so cute! I vant heem {:


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just because I have no idea about sabino or gulastra plume genetics, is it weird that neither of his parents had flaxen colour either in their manes or tails? Or do these things sometimes spontaneously arise?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino is a white pattern. Mum looks like she has it - see how her face white is even and fairly central? That's a fairly text book example of sabino face white.


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes Dad had that too, a stripe with a snip.

If the sabino that causes that face white is also the genetics that causes the tail white, then why is face white (without other body white) so common but tail white rare?
Dont most gulastra plume horses come from a line of related horses with that trait?


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a shot directly behind (also shows mum's tail)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It_ could _be slipped tobiano. However, with no white at all on the back legs, I don't think it is. 

I do think it is sabino causing it. Gulastra plume is only referring to a white tail, it's not the gene that causes the tail to be white. Mum has sabino, so it's already 50/50 that baby has it too. White patterns can be modified by suppression genes too, which try to keep white to minimal on legs and face rather than loud over the body. As well as that, it has also been shown that uterine positioning can have an effect on where white patterns will display.

Given that you said it is pink skin under it, I do believe it is a white pattern, and not environmental like sun fading.


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. It is a puzzler. I would love to FF 3 years and see what his tail looks like then.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never seen that coloring before- it would be really awesome if he stays like that and looks like the adult picture Chiilaa posted.


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry, my other link doesn't seem to be working? heres the pic again:










(yeah it would be pretty awesome, Veronica


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

"Just" baby flaxen, IMO  Sadly, he'll more than likely outgrow it.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

AnnaLover said:


> "Just" baby flaxen, IMO  Sadly, he'll more than likely outgrow it.


OP said that the skin is white under the pale hair, which usually indicates a white pattern rather than baby camouflage IME.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

It really looks like baby flaxen.. OP, can you possibly get pictures of the pink skin?


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry, Ive been sick, and its been raining here 3 days!
Its hard to get him to stand still long enough, but here are a few pics I just took to try and show how white hair seems to growing out of different colored skin at the side of the top of his tail(I think the last one shows it the best)


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm seeing dark skin but of course you can see it better being in person


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't tell either way... I vote "shave the tail!" ****.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe he could be taffy?


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ha I should shave his tail, lols.
It is hard to see, I admit. the skin under the fur on his backside is pretty much black, in contrast the skin under parts of his tail looks pinkish grey. i know its not evident in the pics without the 'normal' skin to compare to.
Hes not taffy or silver, its not possible with his parents who are both chesnut. i think its a wait and see


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright sounds good


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My (buckskin) filly has a random big patch of pink skin on the top of her rump, like what you're describing with the pinkish grey. The hair growing out of it is the same colour as the rest of her body.

I think foal flaxen... which is a shame because how epic would it be to have a lovely dark liver chestnut with a white tail!


----------

